# Case/IH model 184



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

I seem to remember when Case took over IH that they continued making the little 184 for a while. Do they still make little tractors and if not, when did the 184 stop production? I hope someone here remembers these little tractors. They were pretty good in their day.


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

Joe, I believe that IH stopped making the 184 (cub lo-boy) tractor in 1979, before the buy out in 1984. They still sell a line of compact tractors though, the cub cadet, made by MTD. And they have come out with a new line of compact tractor this year, the GX (?) series I think. Some larger models than the cub cadet.


----------

